# Frozen Peas



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Just given Brontie her first ever frozen peas and she did make us laugh! We put about a dozen on the kitchen floor and she scattered them herself and loved chasing them. Maybe they are helping her teeth which often seem to hurt during the evening. Thanks again for the tip! Kate


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh that's great. Frozen peas are Flo's favourite as I think they probably taste nice and sweet. She also likes playing with and chewing ice cubes. Maybe put a few peas in some ice cubes to keep Brontie occupied and help with teething.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tried the peas with Mabel as well she quite liked them ...Wilf would have nothing to do with them..maybe wwith being older.When its warm I freeze water in a cereal bowl with a few treats in like a doggy ice lolly. Have you tried giving them a carrot to chew ? x


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Love the frozen peas in ice cubes idea, will definitely try that one, thanks. Brontie has had a couple of nights with her teeth hurting and has loved the cold carrots which really seem to sooth her.


----------

